
Defaming Prophet Muhammed not free expression: ECHR - jdmark
https://www.aa.com.tr/en/europe/defaming-prophet-muhammed-not-free-expression-echr/1292823
======
baud147258
"these statements implied that Muhammad had pedophilic tendencies"

Is it defamatory if it's true? Since Muhammad had sex with a girl that was
clearly underage by the current laws.

Oh wait it's not about truth or free speech, it's just that some religion are
more equal than others: "religious feelings protected" & " aim of preserving
religious peace "

